# Dog Walkers Insurance



## VictoriaBR

Hi there,

This is my first time using a forum so I hope I'm doing it correctly?!?!
I'm wanting some advice regarding possible insurance needed for walking Dogs. 
I'm a 33 year old Army Housewife (yes I know I'm very fortunate to not have to work) which means I'm nearly always home and available to people on our Barracks. For the past year I've been helping a couple of friends and neighbours that need me to drop in on their Dogs whilst at work to let them in the Garden for a toilet break. Take them for a walk if their owners have to stay late at work etc. With being on an Army Camp the estate is a tight knit community so word has spread that I've been helping people out with their pets. I've now been asked by quite a number of people if I would be willing to walk theirs dogs on a regular daily basis as well as the odd emergency visit if owners have a last minute problem getting home. Feeding the pet rabbit if they go away for a weekend etc. 
Obviously it's been their choice to have asked me if I'm available to do this and they have all been the ones to approach me. This isn't a business and I haven't, nor will I advertise my services, but am always happy to help. Some friends have forced the odd fiver at me, or a bottle of wine which is always welcome! I do not have a price list/fee as it isn't a business I'm running. It's just friends helping friends. I've had Pets all my life and after sadly loosing my Miniature Schnauzer last Christmas i haven't yet found myself another one, so doing this means that I'm still getting the joys spending time with Dogs even though they aren't mine. I also need the exercise to be honest .
So to my main question.......should I have some sort of insurance for this? Public Liability?? I never and will never let a Dog off the lead while out walking, no matter how safe and secluded the area, and even if the insurance I chose permitted it. That's just the way I am I'm afraid. Most would say I'm over cautious, but it's usually not me and my Dogs I worry about out walking, its other people with their Dogs and poor judgement that always seem to cause accidents!
So I'm hoping some of you may know of, or have advice regarding insurance. I know I don't technically NEED it as it's not a business and is more like neighbours helping each other out, but I'm thinking better safe than sorry when it isn't my pet I'm walking. I've been on various insurance websites but they all seem to be for business owners, not for an over cautious lady walking her friends dogs. 
Thank you for reading my essay ha! I look forward to any advice you may have  xx


----------



## smokeybear

I am afraid that the idea that you do not need insurance because you do not get paid is erroneous and you would be very foolish indeed not to have any. You will need Care, Custody and Control as well as PLI Cliverton is a very good company and will advise you very well.


----------



## VictoriaBR

smokeybear said:


> I am afraid that the idea that you do not need insurance because you do not get paid is erroneous and you would be very foolish indeed not to have any. You will need Care, Custody and Control as well as PLI Cliverton is a very good company and will advise you very well.


Yes I looked at Cliverton but the quotes were a shock! Like I said it all seems to be for business owners and asking for the expected annual income etc. 
The law and the owners of the Dogs I'm walking have said I do not need insurance. But as a responsible adult I'm asking if it's something I should look into and if anyone else on here is in a similar situation and what route they have gone down?


----------



## smokeybear

Well as I see you actually do not need advice as you (and your friends know it all already, I am not sure why you are asking? If I do any pro bono work I still make sure I am insured because of course I do not want to risk losing my house etc.....................


----------



## VictoriaBR

smokeybear said:


> Well as I see you actually do not need advice as you (and your friends know it all already, I am not sure why you are asking? If I do any pro bono work I still make sure I am insured because of course I do not want to risk losing my house etc.....................


Everyone can benefit from some "friendly" advice  
I'm simply asking what people in a similar situation would do or have done.


----------



## Dr Pepper

No dog walker needs insurance, you're not breaking any laws.

However it's very advisable to have it. Try www.petbusinessinsurance.co.uk you should be able to get all the cover you require for about £70.


----------



## Muttly

What I will say is, friends are great friends until something happens. Just think a lot about the 'what ifs' and if your friends will be so understanding when something happens that you are not insured for and the owners have to foot the bill.

This is a good read:
https://boughtbymany.com/news/article/dog-walking-insurance-review-uk/#what

What prices have you been quoted? Cliverton give an example of £110 per year.


----------



## VictoriaBR

Muttly said:


> What I will say is, friends are great friends until something happens. Just think a lot about the 'what ifs' and if your friends will be so understanding when something happens that you are not insured for and the owners have to foot the bill.
> 
> This is a good read:
> https://boughtbymany.com/news/article/dog-walking-insurance-review-uk/#what
> 
> What prices have you been quoted? Cliverton give an example of £110 per year.


Yes, My thoughts exactly regarding those unfortunate accidents where no one is to blame but it happens while the Dog is with me, not the owner. Hence me looking into the insurance options. Most of the quotes I've had are over £100 upto around £150 but again these are all business based quotes. If I decided I couldn't do this without insurance, at these prices I would have to stop walking these dogs or actually go down the route of making it a business and start charging for my services which isn't really what I and probably the current owners want to do. 
Does anyone have any thoughts on just having a written and signed agreement between me and the owners to say while I'm happy to help them out for free, this means I can't afford insurance so anything that happens while in my care that isn't my fault, I wouldn't be responsible for?


----------



## Muttly

VictoriaBR said:


> Yes, My thoughts exactly regarding those unfortunate accidents where no one is to blame but it happens while the Dog is with me, not the owner. Hence me looking into the insurance options. Most of the quotes I've had are over £100 upto around £150 but again these are all business based quotes. If I decided I couldn't do this without insurance, at these prices I would have to stop walking these dogs or actually go down the route of making it a business and start charging for my services which isn't really what I and probably the current owners want to do.
> Does anyone have any thoughts on just having a written and signed agreement between me and the owners to say while I'm happy to help them out for free, this means I can't afford insurance so anything that happens while in my care that isn't my fault, I wouldn't be responsible for?


It may be worth speaking to the Citizen Advice Bureau, someone independant of trying to sell you insurance. Because without a Solicitor looking over it, the contract may not stand up in court if needed..


----------



## VictoriaBR

Muttly said:


> It may be worth speaking to the Citizen Advice Bureau, someone independant of trying to sell you insurance. Because without a Solicitor looking over it, the contract may not stand up in court if needed..


Ah I never thought about asking them, great idea thank you  .
Sadly this has gone from wanting to help out some friends and neighbors, to a bit of minefield and probably me having to stop helping them from fear of getting sued if something happen.


----------



## Muttly

VictoriaBR said:


> Ah I never thought about asking them, great idea thank you  .
> Sadly this has gone from wanting to help out some friends and neighbors, to a bit of minefield and probably me having to stop helping them from fear of getting sued if something happen.


Well unless you explain to them the situation you are in and charge them a lesser fee than a fully fledged dog walker would? Tell em you need to cover costs.


----------



## VictoriaBR

Muttly said:


> Well unless you explain to them the situation you are in and charge them a lesser fee than a fully fledged dog walker would? Tell em you need to cover costs.


I could I suppose. I just feel if someone's paying for something it should be the best possible service. Meaning I'd want to do a canine first aid course etc etc. 
Many thanks for your help anyway, it's given me some things to investigate and consider


----------

